# Chatsworth GA - Male GSD - 5 yo - #107156b - DEADline MONDAY



## crazyinmaine (Mar 31, 2008)

Got this urgent email - this dog got one reprieve on Friday - WILL NOT get another.


THIS IS THE INFO FROM THE EMAIL:

THIS SWEET BOY WAS GIVEN A SECOND CHANCE~PLEASE KEEP SPREADING THE WORD IN ORDER TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS OPPORTUNITY!!!

I am very adoptable! 

107156 b Sweetie 5-1/2-yr-old GSD boy is friendly and nice. He does great with people of all ages and with other dogs. He will make a nice pet.

This sweet pup is set to be PTS at the Murray Shelter in Chatsworth, GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga, TN ). Please act NOW and help him live. 

Free transport to Atlanta provided. Transport to the Northeast, Midwest available



Please e-mail or call ASAP as time is of the essence! Your rescue help is greatly appreciated!!

Lisa Hester, volunteer
[email protected]
770-441-0329
- and –
Jennifer, volunteer
484-866-7538
[email protected]
- and -
Megan
706-260-5251 (daytime M,W,F)
706-695-8003
[email protected] 
- and –
Pauline Davis
[email protected]
706-463-2194, Text messages only


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Monday as in Today, or Monday as in next week? This boy is not listed on Murrays' Petfinder site, and I am suspicious that it hasn't been updated in a while, since the dogs which are listed have been the same ones for nearly 2 weeks. Given the high kill rate at this shelter it seems unlikely that they would all be alive at this point.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## crazyinmaine (Mar 31, 2008)

*this was a new email*

Hi - 

The email I got was from TODAY - and what I have found, this person usually has the current listing. The deadline is TODAY, and I am guessing - if you are interested, contact the persons listed in the email ASAP. I know that they often will work til late a night for trying to save a dog. 

This boy was to be euthanized on Friday, but was held over in hopes that he would be rescued before the next deadline. 

If you are ever concerned that a listing might be old - just send an email or call the contacts to verify. The consequences are DEADLY if the suspicions about a posting date are wrong. 

Thank you for caring about this boy.

take care,
Kathy


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

crazyinmaine said:


> Hi -
> 
> The email I got was from TODAY - and what I have found, this person usually has the current listing. The deadline is TODAY, and I am guessing - if you are interested, contact the persons listed in the email ASAP. I know that they often will work til late a night for trying to save a dog.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Kathy..... sadly there is nothing I can do for this poor soul, I am far away and in any case the dogs I have currently would not accept another. I am always interested in what is going on at Chatsworth however, because our Conor came within a hair's breadth of being PTS there 4 years ago (he was 6 months old at the time.) He was spotted on Petfinder by someone on this forum, posted in the Urgent section, and through some happy circumstances made his way to Colorado to join our family. The staff there is really committed to trying to get animals out, and I have never noticed an out of date website before, but it is possible that they have people on vacation and are a bit behind in updating it. If it's the same list again tomorrow I will definitely follow up with them and see what is going on.
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump-just trying to fiquire out whos avail and whos not


----------

